# To Kill a Mocking Bird



## theCloudsTears (Mar 28, 2005)

am i the only one who liked to Kill a Mocking Bird by Harper Lee?


----------



## Hodge (Mar 28, 2005)

I liked it... The movie totally ruined it for me, though.


----------



## Drzava (Mar 28, 2005)

theCloudsTears said:
			
		

> am i the only one who liked to Kill a Mocking Bird by Harper Lee?



YES THAT BOOK WAS ASININE


----------



## theCloudsTears (Mar 28, 2005)

"YES THAT BOOK WAS ASININE"

im sorry you feel that way


----------



## theCloudsTears (Mar 28, 2005)

Hodge said:
			
		

> I liked it... The movie totally ruined it for me, though.



yah the movie was a disappointment most movies made out of books are


----------



## Drzava (Mar 28, 2005)

Everyone says something to that accord "Well I feel sorry for you"

WHY!?!?  That book was awful.  I feel sorry for anyone that liked that tripe!


----------



## blademasterzzz (Mar 28, 2005)

Yea, elabrate. What's wrong with it?


----------



## Hodge (Mar 28, 2005)

What is so wrong with that book? Honestly... If you're going to slam it, at least say why!


----------



## pgoroncy (Mar 28, 2005)

I've always liked it.


----------



## Drzava (Mar 29, 2005)

It was redundant and predictable.


----------



## Hodge (Mar 29, 2005)

Maybe that was the point. To show how humans—who are supposedly granted free will—will never sway from what the majority holds to be true, even if they know in their hearts that it is wrong. 

Or maybe it's about how one man is powerless, despite what we're told as we grow up.


It's not redundant.


----------



## theCloudsTears (Mar 29, 2005)

i sincerely agree w/ hodge


----------



## Heid (Mar 30, 2005)

We had to study it when I was in highschool but despite that, I kind of enjoyed reading it. At least it wasn't Shakespeare


----------



## Dooga Aetrus Blackrazor (Apr 3, 2005)

I agree that the book was good, but I viewed it as more optimistic than pessimistic.  I thought Atticus showed how one person can make a difference, even though it may not seem like it at the time.


----------



## theCloudsTears (Apr 4, 2005)

Dooga Aetrus Blackrazor said:
			
		

> I thought Atticus showed how one person can make a difference, even though it may not seem like it at the time.



Thats an interesting way of looking at it. =O) I like your view.


----------



## PaPa (Apr 5, 2005)

I read the book for the first time just a few weeks ago, and I found it very different to my expectations.  Everyone speaks of To Kill a Mocking Bird as being predominatly concerned with the court case and matters of race, and yet there is a huge amount in the book that has relevance to neither of these.  When reading it, I saw the court case less as the centrepiece of the book, and more as just "something that happened", as part of the narrative.

Whilst it is undoubted that Harper Lee intended the book as an indictment of Southern racism, I found it odd just how focused people had become on that aspect of it.  To draw a very strange comparison, before reading 2001: A Space Oddysey I was given to understand that is predominantly concerned with the homicidal computer Hal - yet when I read it the machinations of Hal were given remarkably short shrift.  The part of the book that everyone always talks about had left me unprepared for the idea that anything else happened at all, and I felt the same way with To Kill a Mocking Bird.

Just my meditations on the subject.


----------



## EchoDove (Apr 5, 2005)

This is making me want to read it. I have to next year and have heard a lot about it. Most people I know loved it.


----------



## theCloudsTears (Apr 6, 2005)

I found it an enjoyable book. It is very different than the normal genre I enjoy reading. But you can't make your teacher choose something else.


----------



## rocky (Apr 12, 2005)

TO KILL A MICKINGBIRD IS MY FAVORITE BOOK OF ALL TIME!!!


IT'S CERTAINLY THE BEST I'VE READ OR WILL EVER READ....HARPER LEE IS A CLEAR GENIUS! :wink:


----------



## rocky (Apr 12, 2005)

That book was the backbone of my writing career. I simply loved it!


----------



## theCloudsTears (Apr 12, 2005)

I love it too. Its not my favorite since i prefer fantasy to reality but "To Kill a Mockingbird" made me think. =O)


----------



## LivJade2008 (Aug 2, 2005)

I liked its moral, but at times it did seem quite dull and predictable. 
(The movie did suck, never watch it.)


----------



## theCloudsTears (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm afraid that's been the case in many instances and it's rather sad but in the longrun they did write something that may have changed another's attitude toward the subject.


----------



## demented_1004 (Aug 5, 2005)

I really enjoyed readin' To Kill a Mockingbird. At first, I wasn't really into it, but when I got past the first half I was like, oh can't put it down. A wonderful book, I must say. It definately makes you think back on our society.


----------



## colvin11 (Sep 1, 2005)

fantastic book


----------



## dreamer42391 (Sep 1, 2005)

Pretty good book; although it got a bit boring at times, it carried a good message.


----------



## Ejp414 (Sep 13, 2005)

Truman Capote probably wrote it.

But great book!


----------

